# NGD Charvel Angel Vivaldi



## yellowv (May 8, 2019)

Just got this today. It’s fantastic. Charvel and Angel knocked it out of the park. It’s nearly flawless and it’s gorgeous. Sounds and plays amazing.


----------



## Hollowway (May 8, 2019)

Nice! I want one of those. Just a very cool looking guitar!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2019)

I'm surprised these are coming out of Korea. Everyone has been saying MIM. Weird. 

Great score though, it took awhile for the reverse Strat head to grow on me, but this thing looks killer. Glad it plays as good as it looks!

Congrats!


----------



## jaxadam (May 8, 2019)

Killer guitar man, I like everything about it.


----------



## yellowv (May 8, 2019)

Yeah I was surprised to see it was Korean. I thought they were MIM.


----------



## xzacx (May 8, 2019)

Maybe that explains why I was so impressed with the one I played, based on finding MIM Charvels a bit of a letdown in the past.


----------



## pfizer (May 8, 2019)

Planning on getting this as my first ever 7-string. Looks gorgeous dude, happy NGD.

Just a question -- I read that it's got a 25.5 scale length. Is that not a little lacking in tension for a seven-string?


----------



## yellowv (May 8, 2019)

25.5 is perfect for a 7 unless you are doing ridiculous down tuning.


----------



## feraledge (May 8, 2019)

Sick! Glad to see these getting out there and hearing good things about them. I imagine it's awesome. How's the neck profile compared to your other Charvels?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 8, 2019)

Congrats and HNGD


----------



## bouVIP (May 9, 2019)

I recently started listening to Angel Vivaldi after seeing this guitar introduced at NAMM. It looks sick HNGD.


----------



## Pietjepieter (May 9, 2019)

HNGD! Like the reversed headstock, also the color with the gold hardware looks killer, and normally I hate gold hardware!

Only think I don't like are the inlays on the fretboard, the falling dot's, looks to busy for my taste, really like clean fretboards without inlay.
Other than that killing axe! enjoy!!


----------



## Millul (May 9, 2019)

Wowza!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 9, 2019)

That tilted reversed headstock looks cool. It reminds me of early Bodycount years. I wish it came with black hardware and black/cream zebra. Maybe i’m too oldschool i guess. Enough of me.
Contragulation, mate. Really glad You like it.


----------



## Un1corn (May 9, 2019)

That gold pick up is beautiful


----------



## aesthyrian (May 9, 2019)

I don't ever recall this guitar being marketed or advertised as MIK. I do remember it being advertised and marketed as MIM. When did the change in country of origin happen, and why were the consumers not told? Does Angel know?

The guitar still looks beautiful.. but the misleading info about where the guitar is actually made leaves me at least a bit cautious about the whole thing. It's a big detail and one that shouldn't be hard to correctly advertise/specify.


----------



## yellowv (May 9, 2019)

I was also under the assumption that these were MIM, but it doesn’t matter. There have been quite a few MIM QC issues, so maybe they moved production. Korean builds are usually a bit better than MIM. Now if it was Indo or China I would be mad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 9, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> I don't ever recall this guitar being marketed or advertised as MIK. I do remember it being advertised and marketed as MIM. When did the change in country of origin happen, and why were the consumers not told? Does Angel know?
> 
> The guitar still looks beautiful.. but the misleading info about where the guitar is actually made leaves me at least a bit cautious about the whole thing. It's a big detail and one that shouldn't be hard to correctly advertise/specify.



Other than speculation given the origin of existing bolt-on Jackson and Charvel import models, I don't remember anything officially saying that these were going to be, without a doubt, MIM. 

Then again I haven't followed the production of these too closely.


----------



## yellowv (May 9, 2019)

Either way I sent Angel a message to see what he says.


----------



## yellowv (May 9, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Other than speculation given the origin of existing bolt-on Jackson and Charvel import models, I don't remember anything officially saying that these were going to be, without a doubt, MIM.
> 
> Then again I haven't followed the production of these too closely.



Yeah I never saw anything about where they were being made. I just assumed MIM like the other DK’s. I don’t think there has been any bait and switch at all or anything. I have actually sent back two MIM Jackson’s, a Charvel and 2 EVH’s back in the last year. I have also gotten some great ones, but Korea is in no way a step down. Probably one for the better.


----------



## secretpizza (May 9, 2019)

Beautiful guitar man! HNGD!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 9, 2019)

Wow looks awesome!
Like others, definitely surprised to see Korea on the headstock. I wonder if this is World Music or another factory in Korea.

If you can upload soundclips please do!


----------



## stratrg (May 9, 2019)

fantastic guitar. I'd love to try one of those. I'm actually a fan of the fretboard markers. looks great!


----------



## JD27 (May 9, 2019)

Wow, that’s cool that they are MIK. I really like these minus the Gold hardware. Fortunately, Gotoh is offering that bridge for sale now, so it could be changed. Good to hear the QC is solid. Both MIM Charvels I have needed some TLC on the fretends mostly, but are fantastic after a little work.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 9, 2019)

Nice! How’s the 45mm nut width feel? Strings real close together up there? How’s the air norton in the bridge?


----------



## Razerjack (May 9, 2019)

Wow, just wow. The combination of the colour and gold hardware makes it look majestic, I'm actually quite surprised by how affordable it is.


----------



## yellowv (May 9, 2019)

But width is fine for me. String spacing doesn’t seem tight at all. I’m not usually a big gold hardware guy, especially gold open coil dimarzios, but it just works on this guitar and even more in person. The Air Norton is surprisingly awesome in the bridge. I love it.


----------



## laxu (May 9, 2019)

That's a really cool looking guitar. I like that the branding is pretty subtle as "Angel Vivaldi" is the most pretentious name an artist can have.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 9, 2019)

That’s a weird way to spell “ostentatious”.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 9, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Nice! I want one of those. Just a very cool looking guitar!


this


----------



## Hollowway (May 9, 2019)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Nice! How’s the 45mm nut width feel? Strings real close together up there? How’s the air norton in the bridge?



What? Seriously? Dang, I wonder why he went so narrow. I can tolerate a lot of things - scale lengths, neck shapes, etc. But narrow string widths just mess with my head too much. Anyone know if the bridge spacing is narrower than standard, too?

I just looked it up. It's actually 44.5mm, or 1.75". That's basically a sixxer acoustic nut width. 

And it appears that the bridge is narrow, too. (Assuming it is (or based on) the NS510TS-FE7.) Presumably the bridge pup is not F spaced.


----------



## feraledge (May 10, 2019)

laxu said:


> That's a really cool looking guitar. I like that the branding is pretty subtle as "Angel Vivaldi" is the most pretentious name an artist can have.


...it's his actual name...



Hollowway said:


> And it appears that the bridge is narrow, too. (Assuming it is (or based on) the NS510TS-FE7.) Presumably the bridge pup is not F spaced.


It's a 7, so F spaced isn't an option.


----------



## Hollowway (May 10, 2019)

feraledge said:


> It's a 7, so F spaced isn't an option.



Right, but 7 string pups are inherently “F spaced,” so these would seem to be “G spaced” if they were paired with a narrow spaced bridge. But, I’m not aware of Dimarzio making any 7 string pickups in varying widths, so I don’t know what to make of it. Or maybe the bridge I listed isn’t the one he’s using, and he’s got a traditional width Gotoh, but in a 7, done custom for him.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 10, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> What? Seriously? Dang, I wonder why he went so narrow. I can tolerate a lot of things - scale lengths, neck shapes, etc. But narrow string widths just mess with my head too much. Anyone know if the bridge spacing is narrower than standard, too?
> 
> I just looked it up. It's actually 44.5mm, or 1.75". That's basically a sixxer acoustic nut width.
> 
> And it appears that the bridge is narrow, too. (Assuming it is (or based on) the NS510TS-FE7.) Presumably the bridge pup is not F spaced.



Total width at the nut and string-to-string spacing are only somewhat related. 

The amount of "overhang" or space between the outer strings and the outside of the nut/fretboard and if the string spacing is even (center-of-string to center-of-string) or compensated (outside-of-string to outside-of-string). 

So while the overall widths are 3.5mm apart, the actual spacing might not be as severe. 

We also know that pickup spacing is a non-starter on magnet pickups.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 10, 2019)

HNGD!!!!

I still can't get over the fact of how much this should have been an Ibanez.


----------



## prlgmnr (May 10, 2019)

laxu said:


> That's a really cool looking guitar. I like that the branding is pretty subtle as "Angel Vivaldi" is the most pretentious name an artist can have.


Is it not just...his name?


----------



## Fierce_Swe (May 10, 2019)

Sleek looking guitar. The fretmarkers seems a bit confusing to look at though...

Wich pickups does it have, are they Tone Zone and Air Norton?


----------



## Timmy-Scandi (May 10, 2019)

pfizer said:


> Planning on getting this as my first ever 7-string. Looks gorgeous dude, happy NGD.
> 
> Just a question -- I read that it's got a 25.5 scale length. Is that not a little lacking in tension for a seven-string?


It’a very subjective topic. I bought my first 7 trusting people about the 25.5 is enough, and to me is too flubby even in standard tuning. To me the minimum for a low B is 26.5, and 28 for 8 strings. But I just like a good ammount of tension for my picking hand to be precise.


----------



## xzacx (May 10, 2019)

Timmy-Scandi said:


> It’a very subjective topic. I bought my first 7 trusting people about the 25.5 is enough, and to me is too flubby even in standard tuning. To me the minimum for a low B is 26.5, and 28 for 8 strings. But I just like a good ammount of tension for my picking hand to be precise.


Totally—it definitely CAN be plenty, but it’s not for everyone. I play 9-54 sets on 25.5” scale and that’s enough for me to even tune down to A if I want to (although I probably would go to like a 56 if tuned to A regularly). You also have to think about what type of player you are too and what you lose in feel and extra tension on the high end—that’s my biggest issue with the extra length. (Multi-scale could help here, but IMO there’s a lack of options that are short enough on the high end to be appealing to me personally.) Really just comes down to technique and personal preference, and unfortunately there’s not much substitute for actually trying out the different options.


----------



## Descent (May 10, 2019)

Love the look. Only thing that irks me is the way they glued a 2nd piece of darker color to make the headstock.


----------



## yellowv (May 10, 2019)

The Pickups are Air Norton’s in the bridge and neck. As for the headstock thing. It’s a 3 piece neck, so obviously they would have to add a piece to get the headstock width. Have you ever seen a Gibson headstock from the back?


----------



## cardinal (May 10, 2019)

Looks awesome. 

Air Norton 7 at the bridge is one of my favorite pickups. Plenty of output and nice, thick sound that isn't muddy.

3-piece neck makes sense with the angled headstock. The construction looks good.

I've had an ESP with a 45mm nut width and didn't notice the difference at all. I bounce around between 55mm 8-strings and 48mm 7-strings and didn't notice the 45mm at all. So I don't know if I'm unusually insensitive about it, but from my experience I just wouldn't worry about it.

And the Gotoh spacing is 10.5mm, which is pretty common. The ubiquitous Hipshot bridges are ever so slightly wider (something like 10.57mm), so if you've played one of the many guitars with a Hipshot bridge and felt ok, this almost surely will feel ok. And for those picky about it, looks like the strings are going right over the pickups' pole pieces.


----------



## yellowv (May 10, 2019)

I had never tried an AN in the bridge. It surprised the hell out of me. Chunky and thick, but great clarity and pretty tight. Plenty of output and great harmonics. No mud at all unlike a TZ7. Not sure how it would handle lower tunings, but it works great for B and I’m not tuning any lower.


----------



## yellowv (May 10, 2019)

So Angels answer to the county of origin question was “I honestly thought it was Mexico at first too... then I thought it was Indo... now apparently they’re Korean ‍ lol”. Good enough for me. I’m totally happy with an awesome Korean build and that’s such an Angel answer. I love that guy.


----------



## Soya (May 10, 2019)

Happy new guitar day! I was initially interested in these, but now even more so after learning about the narrow nut spacing. I have an older Washburn 7 string with a 45mm nut and it's my favorite feeling 7 string. Love the aesthetic and Angel is a great guy too.


----------



## yellowv (May 10, 2019)

I love it. My favorite 7 of all time is my Washburn N7.


----------



## yellowv (May 10, 2019)

I have had it a few days now and spent some time and I can say I’m truly blown away by this guitar. It plays and sounds phenomenal. I beat on the trem more than I ever normally would. Big dives, pull ups and flutters and it’s still dead on in tune. On top of that it’s gorgeous and super comfortable. Upper fret access is completely unimpaired. You could play the damn neck pickup if you had to. Lol. This thing is FANTASTIC!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 10, 2019)

yellowv said:


> I have had it a few days now and spent some time and I can say I’m truly blown away by this guitar. It plays and sounds phenomenal. I beat on the trem more than I ever normally would. Big dives, pull ups and flutters and it’s still dead on in tune. On top of that it’s gorgeous and super comfortable. Upper fret access is completely unimpaired. You could play the damn neck pickup if you had to. Lol. This thing is FANTASTIC!



That's awesome to hear!

Angel always seemed like a great dude, and obviously a great player. I was hoping these would be hits.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 10, 2019)

I learned today that you can be pretentious by letting your parents name you. You learn something every day but not always a useful something.

That said I'm still fighting with the fact that I really don't like gold. It's part of why I always kinda loved and hated Jems. 

I want this but I wanna see if the model sticks around and comes out in more color options.


----------



## Hollowway (May 11, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Air Norton 7 at the bridge is one of my favorite pickups. Plenty of output and nice, thick sound that isn't muddy.
> 
> ...



This is good to hear. I was concerned he was using the narrow spaced Gotoh 510, so that was a concern. I'll have to check out the nut width, to see if that bugs me. I've had one guitar with narrow string spacing, and ended up selling it, because I never could get used to it. But, this thing looks beautiful, so I want to be able to get one someday!


----------



## Boojakki (May 11, 2019)

If that thing anytime comes in another color scheme (like - with not golden hardware...) I'm interested.


----------



## Viginez (May 11, 2019)

Pietjepieter said:


> HNGD! Like the reversed headstock, also the color with the gold hardware looks killer, and normally I hate gold hardware!
> 
> Only think I don't like are the inlays on the fretboard, the falling dot's, looks to busy for my taste, really like clean fretboards without inlay.
> Other than that killing axe! enjoy!!


yeah the black dots are a bit too dominant imo.


----------



## DickyTripleD (May 11, 2019)

yellowv said:


> 25.5 is perfect for a 7 unless you are doing ridiculous down tuning.



I disagree, but I'm a massive 26.5 fan. I feel like I have an easier time adjusting to longer scale length than a thicker string.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 11, 2019)

Glad to hear that its exceeding expectations!

The Charvel site now says the bridge is a Tone Zone, rather than an Air Norton like it used to say. I wonder if it is a TZ but doesn't sound like one to you because of the smaller string gauge? 

Either way, I'm stoked that this guitar really came out well. Good for Charvel, and good for Angel V.


----------



## yellowv (May 11, 2019)

I verified with both Charvel and Angel that it’s an AN in the bridge.


----------



## Descent (May 11, 2019)

yellowv said:


> The Pickups are Air Norton’s in the bridge and neck. As for the headstock thing. It’s a 3 piece neck, so obviously they would have to add a piece to get the headstock width. Have you ever seen a Gibson headstock from the back?




Sorry, don't want to rain on your parade, everything else looks fantastic on that instrument.

Yeah, Gibson is atrocious as well...some of the "cheaper" Gibson body joints, necks, etc. at insane prices.
Like the way you have the second wood piece line right above the 6th string:








Considering they had all the wood they used on the main headstock, they could've made a few pieces to match closer. That'd just drive me nuts looking at it. One of the reasons why I prefer painted headstocks on cheaper guitars 

If I own this I'd probably sand out the neck and tung oil it so it is closer in color. I know crazy, but that'd just drive me nuts looking at it all the time.


----------



## cardinal (May 11, 2019)

Dude it’s a super common way to build a neck.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 11, 2019)

yellowv said:


> I verified with both Charvel and Angel that it’s an AN in the bridge.



Yup, angel had confirmed the same for me when I asked on his YouTube video of the guitar.


----------



## budda (May 11, 2019)

Congrats! These look great.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 11, 2019)

On the SG above, I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be seeing in that photo. What "line above the 6th string"?


----------



## yellowv (May 11, 2019)

Descent said:


> Sorry, don't want to rain on your parade, everything else looks fantastic on that instrument.
> 
> Yeah, Gibson is atrocious as well...some of the "cheaper" Gibson body joints, necks, etc. at insane prices.
> Like the way you have the second wood piece line right above the 6th string:
> ...


 
Your not raining on my parade at all. You can worry about ridiculous shit all you want on your own guitars. It doesn’t bother me in the least. LOL


----------



## pfizer (May 12, 2019)

Timmy-Scandi said:


> It’a very subjective topic. I bought my first 7 trusting people about the 25.5 is enough, and to me is too flubby even in standard tuning. To me the minimum for a low B is 26.5, and 28 for 8 strings. But I just like a good ammount of tension for my picking hand to be precise.



Yeah, I just figured that since I primarily play 6-string guitars with the same scale-length, that it would be one less thing to worry about.



xzacx said:


> Totally—it definitely CAN be plenty, but it’s not for everyone. I play 9-54 sets on 25.5” scale and that’s enough for me to even tune down to A if I want to (although I probably would go to like a 56 if tuned to A regularly). You also have to think about what type of player you are too and what you lose in feel and extra tension on the high end—that’s my biggest issue with the extra length. (Multi-scale could help here, but IMO there’s a lack of options that are short enough on the high end to be appealing to me personally.) Really just comes down to technique and personal preference, and unfortunately there’s not much substitute for actually trying out the different options.



I play mostly metal and have always wanted to try some progressive metal and djent. I considered going multi-scale but since this is my first 7-string, I figure changing too many things at once (one extra string, wider neck, mult-scale, etc.) could be a bit overwhelming for a relative newcomer to extended range instruments like myself.


----------



## BananaDemocracy (May 12, 2019)

Very snaZZZZZY , very gauche!! 
VERY Italian, i guess part of the name ?! 
I like it a lot especially the neck!
Gold plated pickups!!! 
Must’ve cost a “”pretty”” penny hahaha

Happy NGD


----------



## yellowv (May 12, 2019)

BananaDemocracy said:


> Very snaZZZZZY , very gauche!!
> VERY Italian, i guess part of the name ?!
> I like it a lot especially the neck!
> Gold plated pickups!!!
> ...



They are actually quite affordable and punch well above the price point.


----------



## jaxadam (May 12, 2019)

Air Norton in the bridge sounds very interesting. A regular Norton in the bridge is a beast, so I wouldn’t be surprised the “air” version would be killer.


----------



## pfizer (May 14, 2019)

Just decided to go for it and get this as my first 7-string. I've been quite happy with my Pro Mod San Dimas model. Hope they make a 6-string version sometime in the future.

Happy NGD to the OP!


----------



## JD27 (May 14, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> Air Norton in the bridge sounds very interesting. A regular Norton in the bridge is a beast, so I wouldn’t be surprised the “air” version would be killer.



It was actually meant to be according to DiMarzios description.



> The Air Norton™ started out simply to be the Airbucker™ version of the Norton®. We thought it would make a distinctive-sounding bridge pickup with high-gain amps, but we soon discovered that it’s a radically neat neck pickup, too.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (May 14, 2019)

Awesome looking guitar. Elegant and simple.


----------



## shupe13 (May 19, 2019)

Badass!


----------



## freezerlord (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey there!  

This is actually my very first post on this forum (as the Nova is my very first 7 String ). 

I´m faced with something i´d call an issue with this beauty: As you guys might already know, the trem arm is not screwed, but is hold by a simple black rubber. The idea is as simple as it´s great: You just push the arm to the wished position and boom...it stays there. The thing is: mine doesn´t. It´s kind of loose and therefore the arm is always following the gravitation. 

My question is: How´s your Nova doing here?


----------



## cardinal (Jun 7, 2019)

freezerlord said:


> Hey there!
> 
> This is actually my very first post on this forum (as the Nova is my very first 7 String ).
> 
> ...



Is there a set screw on the collar that you can tighten a touch to make the arm more snug?


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 7, 2019)

freezerlord said:


> Hey there!
> 
> This is actually my very first post on this forum (as the Nova is my very first 7 String ).
> 
> ...



This is very common on some of the older Ibanez trems with the push-in bars, and was due to the two bushing on the bar just getting worn down. The remedy was new bushings. I don't know exactly how that one works, but it shouldn't be too much of a deal breaker, or maybe a wrap or two of teflon tape?


----------



## yellowv (Jun 7, 2019)

Put the bar in and use the supplied Allen key to tighten the tiny black set screw on the back of the collar to the desired tension. Be careful not to overtighten as the screw will probably strip easily if you go overboard. My bar stays exactly where I put it.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 7, 2019)

do these trems have the hollowed out trem bar in which you can screw onto a thread to set the bar height like the gotoh floyds? just curious, as that seems like it would make all the difference as well. i tried the floyd "upgrades" push in bar and it does not have said threaded portion... was just push in and it was horrible. sloppy, got loose and the plastic insert cracked and deformed in short order.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 7, 2019)

Yes the bar is threaded as well. These Gotoh 510 trems are the real deal.


----------



## freezerlord (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey there! Thank you very much - this (no surprise) fixed the issue right away! I'm wondering why I missed this detail, pretty embarrassing  

Declaring myself as a fullsteam Nova noob, there's another question I'd like to ask: As already said, this is my first 7 string, therefore the learning process about tunings, string tension etc just started. My main tuning on my most played 6 string is dropped C (CGCFAD). My Nova is currently working on AEADGBE and is doing quite fine. I'm wondering now if ACGCFAD would be a way to go as well without the strings to become jelly. In terms of the scale/neck length, I'm not sure if this would still be healthy. 

What do you think?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 10, 2019)

freezerlord said:


> Hey there! Thank you very much - this (no surprise) fixed the issue right away! I'm wondering why I missed this detail, pretty embarrassing
> 
> Declaring myself as a fullsteam Nova noob, there's another question I'd like to ask: As already said, this is my first 7 string, therefore the learning process about tunings, string tension etc just started. My main tuning on my most played 6 string is dropped C (CGCFAD). My Nova is currently working on AEADGBE and is doing quite fine. I'm wondering now if ACGCFAD would be a way to go as well without the strings to become jelly. In terms of the scale/neck length, I'm not sure if this would still be healthy.
> 
> What do you think?



Is your 6-string standard scale (25.5 or 24.75)? If so, just use the same gauge strings on the Nova and you should be good! You might need a minor adjustment to the bridge and/or neck, but probably not.


----------



## Luter05 (Jun 25, 2019)

I think this guitar is great! I'm thinking of buying one. It will be my first 7 strings  I was looking reviews and video reviews and found this where it says that the Gotoh 7 string 510 has mobility problems because the body cavity is not big enough to allow ample movements. I would like to have other opinion about this since I have no way to prove one.
I know it's not a floyd but in many Vivaldi videos I found it very soft and expressive.

The video: 

Thanks for your help


----------



## yellowv (Jun 26, 2019)

Never noticed it til this guy said it. It will hit the block, but there is plenty of travel for me. If you want to go full slack dives I guess it would be an issue, but I wouldn’t do that on a non locking trem anyway.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jun 27, 2019)

feraledge said:


> ...it's his actual name...



It's not his name. Real first name is John...I forget his last name, don't really follow the guy. I do love this guitar though.

Edit: Google search doesn't support what I'm saying here...STILL AWESOME AXE THOUGH


----------



## yellowv (Jun 27, 2019)

erdiablo666 said:


> It's not his name. Real first name is John...I forget his last name, don't really follow the guy. I do love this guitar though.
> 
> Edit: Google search doesn't support what I'm saying here...STILL AWESOME AXE THOUGH



Because your wrong.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 27, 2019)

yellowv said:


> Because you're rong.



FTFY


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes I am. What matters is that it's a sick axe.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 27, 2019)

Just do what we all do with JP7 and block the trem and play it like the hardtail is secretly is.


----------



## Luter05 (Jul 1, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Just do what we all do with JP7 and block the trem and play it like the hardtail is secretly is.


You're right! But after so many prototypes of the guitar I expected a better result ... the same Vivaldi in the video presentation says that Gotoh 510 7 bridge is the best bridge he has ever tested, even better than the hipshot contour bridge (which I have checked and has the "base" more narrow) ... Maybe only my brain fart but if I spend € 1200 I look that everything is "perfect".


----------



## Luter05 (Jul 2, 2019)

yellowv said:


> Never noticed it til this guy said it. It will hit the block, but there is plenty of travel for me. If you want to go full slack dives I guess it would be an issue, but I wouldn’t do that on a non locking trem anyway.


It would be too much to ask that you take some pictures of the back of the guitar without the cover? Thank you very much 
The gods of metal will reward you


----------



## aesthyrian (Jul 2, 2019)

Luter05 said:


> ... the same Vivaldi in the video presentation says that Gotoh 510 7 bridge is the best bridge he has ever tested, even better than the hipshot contour bridge (which I have checked and has the "base" more narrow) ...



Don't let an improper route cloud your judgement of a fantastic trem. Seems like Charvel went with a fairly shallow route, maybe Angel prefers it that way?


----------



## yellowv (Jul 3, 2019)

A lot of guys sacrifice a little trem travel for a big ass trem block. As I said the trem has plenty of travel for me. If you want to do Vai shit get a different guitar. It seems to work fine for Angel as well.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 3, 2019)

This is a fine specimen of an instrument.
I love the simplicity and the only thing about it that I don't prefer, which is purely cosmetic, is the reversed headstock. I would prefer it as a normal config, otherwise, this is a great guitar.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 3, 2019)

I actually am debating selling my JP 7 buying one of these and pocketing the difference primarily on the fact that this has better upper fret access and a smaller heel and pocketing the difference. I only play in B standard anyways. It’s not a top of mind thing right now and the JP 7 is otherwise amazing. But it has crossed my mind. And if they announce more colors then whose to say....


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 7, 2019)

Still loving this thing @yellowv ?


----------



## Pseudonym (Sep 12, 2019)

Effing gorgeous man. I love it. Also love Angel Vivaldi's riffs and leads.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 21, 2019)

The906 said:


> Still loving this thing @yellowv ?



Yes. Fantastic guitar.


----------

